

An Indie AppStore Section - amcnamar
http://news.selectstartstudios.com/the-indie-appstore-section-an-open-letter-to-apple/

======
DrJokepu
I think this is a very naive proposition. Such an "indie section" would be the
dream dwelling place of spammers, scammers, IP thieves and friends and the
general filth that can be found on the bottom of the App Store.

~~~
malaxeur
...and indie developers that can't compete with large app studios that
dominate the top 25 (EA, Activision, Gameloft, etc.). Some indie titles make
it to the top but only those ready for mass consumption. It'd be nice to see
some variety.

Edit: I agree that there would be a fair amount of filth showing up there, but
tons of filth hits the regular appstore already.

------
maxklein
That's not the solution. It's not just developers having the problem - it's
also consumers. As a consumer, after I buy the commercial titles and I'm done
with them, how do I find other good apps?

Instead of whining about what Apple should do, developers can just create
their own discovery mechanisms that help the users discover more apps they
would like.

